# lost+found recovery



## hcsd (Jun 13, 2009)

after motherboard crash on a system with 7 drives (all IDE), have ended up with a 200gb file in lost+found (/dev/ad1s1d).

Is there any way to recover (or restore) the contents of this file ?


----------



## trev (Jun 13, 2009)

For the truly dedicated there is fsdb(8). Although the man page is not terribly enlightening about how you go about it. For that you'll probably need to resort to your favourite internet search engine.


----------



## hcsd (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks trev ... but VERY hesitant about working at inode level ... I am comfortable with unix at an operational level, but my expertise is actually in RM-COBOL.  As a result, although familiar with majority of unix usability, I am very uncomfortable and not confidant working at a lower level.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 15, 2009)

file(1)?
strings(1)?
Educated guesswork?


----------

